# lemongrass ideas



## gaerwen (Sep 18, 2014)

I have come into a litre of lemongrass. (for maybe $10) I don't like it and am unsure what to use it for. I make cp soap, bath bombs and muscle rub. What combinations can I use lemongrass in? I want to use it up, but also want it to sell. 
I also still have about 20 oz of lavender, lol so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, a lemongrass/lavender combo, maybe at a 1:2 or 1:3 ratio would be a good place to start.

You can tone down that aggressive lemongrass note with a little bit of regular lemon EO, or any citrus really.  It also pairs well with mint and with anise (also aggressive!).

Or if you're at a complete loss, you can send it to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2014)

I make a bar with Lemongrass, Orange and Tea Tree .  I really like it.  2:1:1


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh, lemongrass is lovely! I have mixed about 10% lemongrass with a combo of citrus eos, lavender and a little peppermint and it makes all the citrus eos pop! Think of it as a good anchor when you want citrus eos to stand out.


----------



## Susie (Sep 18, 2014)

I love lemongrass by itself, but I have also successfully mixed it with each of the following:  tea tree, litsea, thyme EO, ylang ylang, clove, cinnamon, peppermint, lavender.


----------



## mintle (Sep 18, 2014)

Susie said:


> I love lemongrass by itself, but I have also successfully mixed it with each of the following:  tea tree, litsea, thyme EO, ylang ylang, clove, cinnamon, peppermint, lavender.



and sage!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2014)

Lemongrass mixed with litsea will really kick up the citrus. I almost always use litsea with my lemongrass even in mixes. Lemongrass, Litsea and Cedarwood is lovely. Lemongrass & Litsea in an Avocado soap is nice. Really nice if you can find some avocado fo. Natures Garden used to have a nice avocado, but I purchased the last 9 lbs they had


----------



## sagehill (Sep 18, 2014)

Lemongrass goes with almost anything, certainly anything that lemon does. It also works with most florals.

To get initial ideas, I pair the cap with other FOs/EOs, even ones I think won't work, and run them under my nose. If the caps smell terrible together, just recap the bottles... no harm done, no oils wasted, no droppers to clean. Just be sure to note what works or didn't work.  

Trying two caps just now, I ~really~ liked LG 1 to 1 with oakmoss FO, with cedar EO (Atlas!), and with musk FO, even with pepper EO.  But not 1:1 with amber or vetiver, though they might work at greatly reduced amounts as touches.

I would then add drops to vials or jars, putting 1:1 drops in one vial, 2:1 in another and then 3:1, to see which one I like better. Sometimes I add a contrasting cap to see if it softens or deepens the blend, usually at a lesser rate. Finally, I pass my favorite sample blends under as many noses as I can find and ask what they think... usually there'll be one or two clear favorites.

What works for me anyway!


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 18, 2014)

I really like it on its own. Have you soaped with it yet? I think its awful out of bottle but its much better soaped. I suppose my favorite blend is lemongrass and lavender but I also like it with anise.


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2014)

I use a combination of lemongrass and sage.


----------



## gaerwen (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't soaped with it! Im going to order some anise, but in the meantime will try something with lavender or cedarwood, or some citrus'....
Im looking forward to seeing what I can come up with .

Thanks, I appreciate the input.


----------



## Susie (Sep 20, 2014)

The scent of it soaped is vastly different from the scent in the bottle.  You might do yourself a favor and make a small batch with the recommended 0.5 oz PPO to see what it smells like in soap before thinking you have to combine it to mellow that smell out.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 20, 2014)

I like LG and anise too, but use fennel instead... it has a softer fragrance than anise, though nearly as strong!


----------



## gaerwen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Ive made a combination of lemongrass, lavender and lemon. It smelled like some kind of spicy warm winter tea in the jar I tested it in. I left a few drops of it in the jar in my kitchen all day!! Anyway, Its curing now, I added chamomile tea (emptied the bags in) and its very pretty. It smells very fresh and comforting.... for a girl who doesn't like two of those oils, Im sure loving this combination!!


----------

